# Guys i need help



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

I was very stupid and trusted petsmart with shots for my puppy they originally had wonderful ratings now they are horrible, the first time the vet was wonderful and she did great, she has gone for her second round and the idiot vet gave the shot sideways and she is exctiating pain and cries out when she moves, I made a horrible mistake she will NEVER go there again, I am getting her an appointment with my old vet tomorrow for her next booster is there anything i can do for pain she is in agony whenever she moves


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is in agonizing pain? I would take her to the vet immediately. That just doesn't sound good to me. Some dogs do experience some tenderness and uncomfortableness in the area, but they shouldn't be screaming in pain.

I also wouldn't get any additionaly boosters until you know what is going on- whether it was a vaccine reaction or something else. Poor baby 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

she's asleep now but when she wakes up I might have to take her to the hospital all the vets are closed that and the vet stuck her like 3 times and some of the meds came out on her skin she wasn't careful I am so mad right now and feel horrible


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

That doesn't sound right at all? I have had dogs all my life and none of them every screamed in pain after shots. Maybe the vet hit a nerve. She needs to see a vet to find out what is wrong, could have put the shot in a vein also.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you have an emergency vet you can take her too?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

yes my mom is on the phone I just discovered a knot on her hip she keeps whining and is very wobbly now she is puling her back legs up she wont walk on them, I am about to take petsmart apart, I gave her some nutrical to perk her up a bit and she had trouble finding my finger usually she goes nuts when she smells it this is so scary!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bobbi said:


> yes my mom is on the phone I just discovered a knot on her hip she keeps whining and is very wobbly now she is puling her back legs up she wont walk on them, I am about to take petsmart apart, I gave her some nutrical to perk her up a bit and she had trouble finding my finger usually she goes nuts when she smells it this is so scary!


I would definitely take her to the e-vet. This sounds like some sort of vaccine reaction. I hope she feels better soon!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

thanks so much guys I really appreciate it i was freaking out we are on our way I will post what they say and if shes ok I am scared to death


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Poor girl. I hope everything turns out okay. Glad you are on your way to the vet. Try to stay as calm as you can. She will feel your energy if you are worried.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck, I will be thinking of you both. Please let us know what the vet says. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thinking of your little girl and hoping all is well!! Looking forward to news.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

My little one was also I excruciating pain. She couldn't walk for two day and screamed when you touched her. I found out the vet gave her the shot in her leg muscle. Some new protocol. I was NOT happy. My horse vet does all my shots now. She raises corgis and is fantastic with the dogs. Good luck!!! Sending healing prayers for your little one!!!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Something definitely sounds wrong. Glad you are taking her in! Keep us posted! ((Hugs))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My girl also had the same thing happen. She would not let her touch us and would run and hide and cry very loud. It stopped a day later when the swelling went down. I called the vet and he told me to put some warm compresses on the place of swelling if possible with some alcohol. How was I supposed to do that when she was in pain there??? 
I was not able to touch her but the swelling went down on its own. 

You could not know that the pet smart vet would suck at giving shots. I hope your baby feels better today!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What did the Vet say?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I do hope she's ok,let us know how you get on


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope everything turns out okay. Bless her heart. :/ xxx

Lexie's second boosters were a nightmare. Took her in around 10/11 one morning. They gave her the booster, and within just an hour something seemed very wrong. She was sore from head to toe. We couldn't move her without her whimpering, and you could see the agony in her eyes. After a few hours, she developed a hematoma (the knot you feel) at the injection site. Hematomas are fairly common after boosters. But the overall pain, and the symptoms that followed were the scariest 3 days. She began having neurological side effects. Turning her head from side to side. Acting as if she was seeing things. Fatigue, overall pain, very disoriented, didn't walk, eat or drink. I syringe fed and watered her. Called my vet at the beginning of these signs, he said, oh it's a vaccine reaction, she'll come through it. After 3 days she was back to normal. Goes without saying I never used that vet again. Lexie was my first dog. So I was clueless. Started researching, and found a vet that is very familiar with small breeds. My pups were then given half doses of all boosters, rabies included. They'd have a half dose booster, always pretreated with a Benadryl injection prior. Then we'd go back 4 weeks later for the rabies, pretreated for that one as well. We did our puppy shots, one booster, and titers from there. 

Best wishes for you and your Angel. Thoughts being sent your way. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Also wanted to mention I never allow lepto or corona.

A good vaccine schedule to go by: 

Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

I really hope everything goes ok for you - finding a good vet that you can trust seems to be so hard to do - giving injections is a very basic task - if they cant manage that imagine what the outcome might be if you had a real problem with your dog


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

TLI said:


> Also wanted to mention I never allow lepto or corona.
> 
> A good vaccine schedule to go by:
> 
> Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs


Thank you SO much for posting this! I can't stand the concept of over vaccinating but I also want my babies protected. 

It sounds like she had a vaccine reaction, they will have some soreness but the bulge you talked about is usually associated with a reaction. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

How did it go? Hope all went well and your baby is feeling better now!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Meg&Titus said:


> Thank you SO much for posting this! I can't stand the concept of over vaccinating but I also want my babies protected.
> 
> It sounds like she had a vaccine reaction, they will have some soreness but the bulge you talked about is usually associated with a reaction.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome!!


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Every vet around me say every vaccination has lepto in them, im about to get my chi vaccinated what should i look out for?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

ok so sorry for just now posting I was up all night with her the emergency Vet checked her and she thinks Bobbi was shot in her muscle and possibly hit a nerve, she recommended pain meds so every 8 hours she gets some, when its close to her time to have it again she starts whining a lot and acting slow I am really mad at the vet who did this to her. Luckily she has gotten back to her old self, growling, playing, and adorably hyper so I am thankful for that, I do have to monitor her and have a date to see my old vet and I have to watch for possible abscess and keep an eye on her leg this has been a nightmare


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh man I am so sorry TLI I can't imagine how scary that was thank you so much for posting the schedule and thanks to everyone for the well wishes Bobbi is sacked out on my blanket <3


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad it isn't any worse, I had stated that the vet might have hit a nerve and that really, really hurts. A Dr did that to me sticking a needle in my hand, hit a nerve and the pain went up to my elbow and lasted for months, so don't be surprised if this takes a long time to heal. Poor baby, thanks for getting back to us, we were all so worried.


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

I hope its not for a long time but if it is she will get a better vet for sure its been so scary


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh I would have been so mad!! Poor baby hope she is feeling better. My lolly has never cryer when getting her vacc, the only time she has screamed was when I rushed her in when she broke her leg and she needed a shot of methadone in her muscle, and it sounded very painful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Benny was in pain for a long time after his shot. I didn't realize that he was still in pain at first but he started growling at everyone who touch him and sometimes he would yelp if you picked him up wrong. I really think the vet hit a nerve with him as well. He still is a bit sensitive about his hips being touched. He never was a growler before but he is very wary of strangers since then. Hope your little one gets to feeling much better soon!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Kelliope said:


> My little one was also I excruciating pain. She couldn't walk for two day and screamed when you touched her. I found out the vet gave her the shot in her leg muscle. *Some new protocol.* I was NOT happy. My horse vet does all my shots now. She raises corgis and is fantastic with the dogs. Good luck!!! Sending healing prayers for your little one!!!!


This "new protocol" you're referring to is becoming standard practice. They're now vaccinating in legs & tails so that they can be amputated in the event cancer pops up at the immunisation site ... what does that tell you the mongrel swines know about the vaccines they're producing and the number of dogs & cats getting cancer as a result huh?


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

AussieLass said:


> This "new protocol" you're referring to is becoming standard practice. They're now vaccinating in legs & tails so that they can be amputated in the event cancer pops up at the immunisation site ... what does that tell you the mongrel swines know about the vaccines they're producing and the number of dogs & cats getting cancer as a result huh?


This is horrible! I only got my pups vaccinated once and I swore I would never do it again. I hope they haven't already got damage from it


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

that is scary how so many pets are having problems from the vaccines, so sorry to everyone who has had to deal with something similar I am really going to be more careful with Bobbi, man you think you can trust a vet but when you start to think about I dont even trust human docs half the time I can imagine what they do to a dog!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't see any answer regarding the post that said that the vet said the lepto vaccine was in ALL of the puppy vaccines. That is not so. My vet has a 5-1 vaccine that doesn't have lepto in it. Just insist that they get a puppy vaccine that doesn't have lepto in it. Hope the pup is better very soon. So scary.


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

They do make a dhlpp so it has the lepto in with the dhpp but from what I have heard is most vets prefer they vaccine without the lepto 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thats 6 vets ive contacted now and all say lepto in it  

All have said its a standard vaccination they use and it has to have lepto in it to be protected 

Im not having much luck with vaccinations or choosing food for my boy lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The vet can only vaccinate your pup with what you ask for, outside of the rabies vaccine that is law in many areas. So I would insist that they do not use Lepto or Corona. Good luck!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ughhh I hate all of the 7-in-1 and 5-in-1 multivalvent vaccines!!! 
I lost my very first chi to autoimmune disease caused by vaccines. Now I love my vet dearly but she doesn't carry single and bivalent vaccines, so I go to a different vet for my puppy shots. I had to call 20 vets last year just to fine find ONE who had the single valent ones. I'm so sorry for all of you who have suffered any adverse vaccine reactions, it's so sad. I hope that everything will be ok!! These vets don't realize how harmful and toxic these vaccines are! They contain a chemical (aluminum hydroxide, I think?) that is use as an adjuvent to boost their immune response sometimes causing an over response, which is what I think happened to Gino. His immune system was boosted so much, it started attacking everything, good cells too leading to autoimmune disease. 

Mimi is due for one more parvo/distemper for her puppy series and we are done, thank god!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

This is doing my head in now. Chino will be 16 weeks on sat and still not vaccinated.
Every vet is saying all have lepto and its breeders who make a fuss about it and they have dealt with hundreds of chihuahuas and never had a problem. Is this just a scottish thing?? Im taking him tomorrow for jags and ive warned them if anything happens to my chino there will be hell to pay


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know but in the USA you can get the one without lepto in it. I never give lepto, and never will. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie (Apr 24, 2013)

This thread has me terrified, can't believe what some of you have been through. Just as well you are all so attentive and noticed your Chi's pain. 
I was going to book my boy in to get vaccinated the week after I get him but now i'm worried about it. 
Any tips to avoid a situation like these?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rudedog (Apr 4, 2013)

hope everything is ok for your poor little dog, i had to shout at one of the vets in my village when i took myshepherd for vacs, she was a french vet and was very rough with him, no one treats my dogs like that, cant understand why they are in that line of work if they are going to be like that, i do hope your little one is better soon, x


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Bobbi said:


> she's asleep now but when she wakes up I might have to take her to the hospital all the vets are closed that and the vet stuck her like 3 times and some of the meds came out on her skin she wasn't careful I am so mad right now and feel horrible


don't feel to bad a friend of mine uses petsmart for there chi and they only had good things to say it may be your experience with them is just not the typical or you just went to a bad location. Either way there is always bad vets and bad doctors out there no matter where you go. You can only do so much and the fact that you checked the reviews 1st shows you actually spent some time researching it before hand.

Hope your chi feels better maybe she will be less sore in the morning.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is your girl today? Hopefully better.


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

she is fine and we are looking for a friend for her currently, she has grown so much!


----------

